# documentation timeliness



## dmaec (Mar 2, 2009)

well... I'd have to wonder why the services haven't been dictated for weeks (let alone months) later!  THAT would not be timeliness.  That being said, if you mean the doctors dicatation isn't transcribed for weeks, possibly months after the service somebody needs to get on the people who are transcribing if they're that far behind. AND if it really is the doctors who are not dictating for that length of time., they shouldn't be working.
just my opinion....


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 2, 2009)

*Timliness*

Unfortunately, every facility does have those physicians who are not, shall we say, quick on the dictation end. (We have one who I'm still waiting on OP reports from January). We do code them when we get that dictation. If it comes back for timely filing issues, that is documented in the chart. The medical records department does have a delinquency list they work with, I'm not sure how all that works as I don't work in that department. I also know that they call the physicians office regularly to see if they can get these reports taken care of, we (coders) also call regularly to see if we can get a dictation, we have our own lists we work from. We also look at the insurance to make sure of the time filing limits and mention these make in our calls to the physician. It doesn't always help, but we do it. 
our delays are 99.5% physician related and not transcription.


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would wait for the detailed operative report to code it. I am sure the handwritten one doesn't say much of anything and you are probably losing revenue. Even if it takes him 30-60 days to dictate, you should still get it coded and out the door within timely filing limits for majority of insurances. I would also talk to your clinic manager or someone above you in working with this provider to make him start dictating timely.


----------

